# what treats do you reward your Hedgehog?



## mary ellen (Mar 1, 2011)

*I just got a little 9 month female hedgehog. I'd like to give her a treat when she is out of her cage with me, so it will be a nice positive experience that she will enjoy. She has no interest in live or dried mealworms. I'd like to know what treat your hedgehog can't resist when you offer it to him. Thanks. *


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Lily always liked meat in general, so perhaps you could try a piece of plain cooked chicken or turkey. Watermelon is a popular hedgie treat too. If you're not too squeamish about it, you could also try freezing live crickets and then offering her one. Freeze-dried insects aren't a great idea because there's a possibility of impaction.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi Mary Ellen! This is actually Ali, you left me a message and I think I wrote your number down wrong, because when I tried to call back it was a young man who didn't speak English :lol: But I'd already deleted the message so I couldn't go back and get the number again... I'm a bit scatterbrained, I apologize-- call me back tonight or any night after 7:30, that's when I get off of work, I'd love to talk to you about how Charlie's doing!
Charlie's daddy has never been interested in mealies either, but does like crickets, chicken, sweet potatoes, and watermelon. I start offering mini-mealies when the babies are 6 weeks, so she's been around them before, but sometimes they just aren't interested. Keep presenting her with new things though, and you'll eventually find something that strikes her fancy! I try not to hand-feed treats to my hedgies though, sometimes it teaches them to expect food from fingers and they might get a little nippy-- not because they're mean, but because they think your fingers should always be magically producing treats!  I put the treats out in front of them on a blanket if they're out of the cage, or in a little ceramic crock separate from their normal food if it's a part of meal time.


----------



## Melly (Mar 5, 2012)

My hedgehog loves chicken and boiled eggs. She's never been into any fruit of veg, and if I give her dry kibble and wet cat food, she will always go for the wet food. Hope this helps


----------



## EtherealRose (Mar 15, 2012)

So far Durzo loves his live mealies (Vita-mealies kept in the fridge so they hibernate) and banana (he will gobble down a spoonful of banana haha). I've offered carrots about 3 times and he shows no interest in them even if they have been rubbed in his food. I tried hard-boiled egg and he freaked out - started hissing and clicking and wouldn't uncurl till I took the egg away.


----------



## Hillybean (Jun 10, 2010)

Both of mine love Dubia roaches, even more than mealworms really.They are healthier than mealies too.

Snickers likes canned cat food and freeze dried liver treats. The freeze dried liver treats cause him to anoint everytime. 

Flower is much more picky on her treats. She has taken meats, fruits and veggies..but it just depends on her mood I guess.


----------

